# Wing drooping?



## EvelynWaits (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi! Sorry if this is messy, this is my first post here so I’m not sure how it works yet.

I brought my cockatiel (Royce) out of her cage a few hours ago and right away I noticed one of her wings is drooping a lot. She’s holding it at a funny angle and will only move it very minimally- she won’t flap it or fly, but the other wing is fine. I thought this was really strange as she hasn’t had any crashes or mishaps (I would know because her cage is in my room and I rarely leave it lol). She also hasn’t been very active since she has been looking after her (infertile) clutch of 5 eggs for a few days, so I’m not sure how a potential sprain could’ve happened? Her feathers are shaking a little which I know is a sign of pain, but she doesn’t seem annoyed or hurt when I touch the wing, it’s just very rigid. She also seems sleepy but that’s normal for her when she has a clutch. She’s eating fine, her droppings are normal -just a bit intense when she’s been on the eggs for a while- and her tail feathers aren’t drooping. I also made sure she’s actually eating and not just pretending. I genuinely can’t find anything wrong with her except for the odd angle of the wing. She also doesn’t have any feathers visibly coming through so I don’t think it’s that she’s uncomfortable? But I can’t see very well because she doesn’t like people touching her wings, but that’s not unusual for her.

She’s taking calcium supplements through her water right now because of the eggs, which could be important? The vet gave them to me a while ago specifically for when she lays so I know they’re fine for her— we haven’t had problems with them in the past and she’s getting enough vitamin d to process them. She also had another clutch just a few months ago but I didn’t think it was odd because my vet said she’s just the sort of bird who chronically lays.

I wish I could just take her to the vet, but I’m 17 and I don’t have a lot of money... last time was over $100, I love her so so much and would never intentionally neglect her health but I want to avoid the vet for as long as I can. Also, the nearest avian vet is over an hour away- those kinds of car rides freak her out a lot, especially with her eggs, and I don’t want to put her through that stress if I don’t need to. It’s the wing on the left in these pictures.


----------



## pecaxx (Oct 17, 2021)

My bird also lays eggs a lot. I think that egg laying tires their immune system and they are a lot more prone to get sick during that time. My bird started sneezing and yawning and i got very concerned. When she got bored of the eggs, I have decided it is time for vet. I understand the financial problems. I am 17 too and it was hard for me to find enough money. But when i did take her to the vet, he told me she has a respuratory infection and that he needs to treat it rigth away because if he did do testings it would be too late. She got her last shot yestarday, but she still takes the vitamins every night. So what I want to say is, i understand what you are going trough, but i would very kindly recommend to take her to the vet as soon as she stops laying on those eggs because bird illnesses can go down hill very very quickly. But for now, i hope she stays alright. Wish her an amazing recovery ❤
(Sorry for any bad spelling, english is not my first language)


----------



## Biscuit1114 (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like a dislocated wing. Sorry but unless it magically pops into place (sometimes they do), it looks like a Vet visit.


----------



## cockatiels4life (Jun 21, 2021)

To save your birds long life,buy plastic eggs and place them in the place she lays that will stop her hormonal clock,I had some egg-bound females in my day it's not a pleasant time to go through.For you or the Bird.


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

I'm thinking she is either egg bound or damaged through laying eggs. If egg bound, will need a trip to the vet so that she doesn't die. I've had some heart-breaking experiences with tame female tiels over the years who will lay for me as their mate. They will lay for you. Could be a slightly damaged wing, or could be that she has damage to her sciatica nerve which may never heal right again, but will stop her from laying eggs for you as owner again. A hard place to be, hence I will only have tame males who won't lay for me and risk their lives for the dedicated owner


----------

